# Chicken, Beef or ...Lamb?



## Rich73Kelly (Dec 5, 2011)

Have been reading through posts in this area concerning food preferences ... Our dog Sheena was raised from a pup on Pedigree. We recently weened her off of that to Nutro Max to give her a better diet. Well, there were some bad comments on Nutro here AND, Sheena has had loose stools since. Not diarrhea but, not solid either. So, now, we are considering going to Tractor Supply and changing her to Diamond Naturals. But, then there are several choices beyond that ... Should we get Chicken, Beef or Lamb? I JUST read a post here stating "Chicken is the devil". Is the meat a matter of owner preference or is one better for them than another ???


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

I suppose "chicken is the devil" if your dog is allergic to it. I know a lot of people like to rotate between proteins especially within a brand of food. You will find chicken is the cheapest protein followed by beef and lamb. 

I won't comment on the Diamond Naturals it is not a food I have ever cared to look into. But I am sure others will share their opinions.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Start with chicken. Usually people switch to beef, lamb, or fish because of allergies.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i feed my dog cooked boneless and skinless
chicken breast, lamb, raw ground beef,
fish, canned fish in water no salt added water,
pork. i switch his kibble often and he has
a variety of can food (different brands and flavors).
you may have to switch brands of kibble several
times before finding one that works for your dog.


----------



## Ninamarie (Feb 14, 2010)

can you feed tuna in a can or salmon in a can to dogs? for Omega 3??


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel salmon flavored food because my dog is allergic to chicken.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Might as well stick with pedigree if she was doing well on it. Diamond isn't any better than Pedigree. Chicken isn't the devil, if it's working, why change? Usually alternate meat sources are chosen when chicken causes issues.

You will drive yourself crazy reading reviews and listening to what people say. If you are comfortable with the ingredients and the dog does well, stick with it.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken is fine if your dog isn't allergic to it. Ozzy doesn't prefer kibble that is chicken based by itself. Since he hasn't been finishing meals lately (when he's obviously hungry), I've been mixing a spoonful of canned into it and he's been eating like a champ. 

I know a lot of people are anti-Diamond. I fed Taste of the Wild, which I think is a Diamond product, with no issues. The only reason I switched was because of the low calorie content and Ozzy was skinnier than I would like him. 

If you go with the 4Health and your dog does well on it, I'd stick with it. 
There's also Kirkland, if you don't want to feed 4Health of if your pup doesn't do well on it. Same sized bag costs the same as Purina, and it's better than the typical grocery brands. It's what my mom feeds her dogs, and they all do well, have glossier coats, poop less, etc.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

unloader said:


> Diamond isn't any better than Pedigree.


You have GOT to be kidding!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't feed a chicken based kibble because I don't want to. Has nothing to do with allergies. But I definitely don't feel there is anything wrong with chicken based kibble.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> You have GOT to be kidding!


How did I miss that post? 

"Like."

First 5 ingredients of Diamond Naturals. 
_Chicken, chicken meal, whole grain brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley
_
First 5 ingredients of Pedigree.
_Ground Whole Corn, Chicken *By-Product* Meal, Rice, Corn Gluten Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols, Source of Vitamin E)_


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Ingredients read better, yes, but neither companies (Mars vs. Diamond) have a good recall record. Just because they put better ingredients on the label doesn't mean their safety record is better. I'd rather choose a 'safer' manufacturer with less or no recalls. 

That's MY opinion of course.


----------



## Rich73Kelly (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been reading your comments without logging in! Several mention allergies to chicken ... is this common in GSD's? How does one know if their dog has allergic reaction to a food? 
Unloader, I am curious how you justify your statement "Diamond isn't any Better than Pedigree" ???
I am willing to give 4-health a shot as well although it appears to be more pricey! 
I wanted to get her off Pedigree cause she was constantly scratching and her coat was quite coarse. Now, a little more than half way through this bag of Nutro, her coat has shined up and the scratching has about stopped. Once in a while she still scratches but nowhere like it was!
Gotta get ready for work, will comment more later!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Rich73Kelly said:


> I have been reading your comments without logging in! Several mention allergies to chicken ... is this common in GSD's? How does one know if their dog has allergic reaction to a food?
> Unloader, I am curious how you justify your statement "Diamond isn't any Better than Pedigree" ???
> I am willing to give 4-health a shot as well although it appears to be more pricey!
> I wanted to get her off Pedigree cause she was constantly scratching and her coat was quite coarse. Now, a little more than half way through this bag of Nutro, her coat has shined up and the scratching has about stopped. Once in a while she still scratches but nowhere like it was!
> Gotta get ready for work, will comment more later!


If you are not worried about allergies than you probably don't need to be worried 

Lets just say her dull itchy coat was from the crappy food and leave it at that

Why not give a list of some foods you are looking into and we can let you know if they are better than Nutro. You have to specify the formula you are looking at.


----------



## Sadie 4415 (May 14, 2021)

Lucy Dog said:


> Start with chicken. Usually people switch to beef, lamb, or fish because of allergies.





Pattycakes said:


> I feel salmon flavored food because my dog is allergic to chicken.


my GSD/Pyrenees is allergic to chicken and turkey


----------

